# Looking for a necropolis/graveyard map



## kengar (May 23, 2005)

Subject says it all, really. I'm trying to locate a relatively detailed map for a large cemetery to use in an upcoming adventure. Ideally a large european style graveyard that is either in or near a large city. It doesn't have to be pretty, I mostly want it for reference to halp me lay out where stuff will happen in the adventure, but I want versimilitude. Thanks.


----------



## Kris (May 23, 2005)

You may have already seen them, but there are a couple of graveyard types on the wizards site...

This ones listed as a cemetery
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/mapofweek/mar_2681_cem.jpg

This ones listed as a Necropolis
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/mapofweek/Dec03_Necropolis_3_72_dpi_dxh29.jpg

I have only linked to the smallest images - but they have better resolution ones on the site.

I don't know if that's much help, but they're the only ones I know to off the top of my head  :\


----------



## kengar (May 23, 2005)

Kris said:
			
		

> You may have already seen them, but there are a couple of graveyard types on the wizards site...
> 
> This ones listed as a cemetery
> http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/mapofweek/mar_2681_cem.jpg
> ...




Sweet! This is a good start, thanks!


----------



## Sunaj2k3 (May 23, 2005)

*Cemetary Maps.....*

Check out the City of the Dead in the 0onegames Blueprints series.  About a six meg download, but you get maps of a cemetary, mausoleums, and an underground level--depicted in "oldskool" blue ink and a more printer friendly black and white.  There's no adventure description included, just a blank table where you can create your own encounters and customize the dungeon as needed.

More info here....

http://www.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=4342&(delete me before pasting link)


----------

